

DARK WEB: 17 Arrested and $80,000 Worth of BTC Seized in Dark Web Sting - lessthunk
http://lessthunk.com/2015/05/20/dark-web-17-arrested-and-80000-worth-of-bitcoin-seized-in-dark-web-sting-operation/

======
dreamery
Yeah, people who think they are completely annon on Bitcoin should think
again..dumb crooks!

